# Damn uTorrent...



## Livin in a box (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm trying to download Boom Blox for my Wii but it downloads just so damn slow. It's slow with everything. And it's starting to p*** me off. A lot. the most that it will go to is 6 kB/s. It says that it will take a week and 5 days to download one thing. I've tried other torrent downloaders, such as BitTorrent, Vuze, FlashGet and BitLord. All of these do the same as uTorrent.

I have wireless networking but having a modem in still doesn't make it go faster. Will someone please help into making it go faster or anything?


----------



## fischju (Jul 25, 2008)

Forward your ports and find a better seeded torrent


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 25, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Forward your ports and find a better seeded torrent


There are about 500 seeds on the torrent i'm downloading! And the port is forwarded correctly.


----------



## fischju (Jul 25, 2008)

Then your ISP might be blocking bittorrent


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 25, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Then your ISP might be blocking bittorrent


I've enabled encryption, but I doubt that'll solve it...


----------



## matriculated (Jul 25, 2008)

Open more connections if your router can handle it. I open 200 and I get anywhere from 50-300KBs depending on the torrent. I'm not using uTorrent but it shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 25, 2008)

Try Vuze (Azureus)


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Jul 25, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Try Vuze (Azureus)


He said he already tried other torrents, including vuze--
"I've tried other torrent downloaders, such as BitTorrent, Vuze, FlashGet and BitLord. All of these do the same as uTorrent."



Hmm... your uTorrent has the green circle in the status bar right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I can't think of any other reason why its so slow...


----------



## Carnivean (Jul 25, 2008)

Sounds like your IP has traffic shaping enabled, you'll not likely ever get higher if that's the case.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 25, 2008)

Turn off UPnP port forwarding.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 25, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Turn off UPnP port forwarding.


UPnP is what my router uses, so I need it on otherwise it just won't work at all.

I do have the green light in the status bar.

I'm with TalkTalk UK, if that helps anyone...

How do I open more connections on my router? Because i'm sure that my router can't handle it, as it can't handle playing Brawl online with more than 1 other person.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 25, 2008)

Damn, after reading all this, actually sounds like you're pretty fucked unless you get a new router or ISP =\


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 25, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Damn, after reading all this, actually sounds like you're pretty fucked unless you get a new router or ISP =\


I've only just got my router. It's a Netgear DG834G.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 25, 2008)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really. Forward a specific port in your router and then disable the option in utorrent.
UPnP has been proven to slow down torrents.

EDIT: Here's a guide to mapping a port on your router for utorrent.

http://www.portforward.com/english/routers...4G/Utorrent.htm


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 25, 2008)

Huh. Well, I just googled the name of your router and by the sounds of the reviews, it's a really good router. I'd think it's a problem with your ISP or internet traffic.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 25, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What port though?


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 25, 2008)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any from about 10000 all the way to 64000.


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 25, 2008)

try this .. cap yer upload speed to just 6kb and set download speed to 0 or max uploading will slow downloading by splitting the bandwith between upload/download you can always seed it back at FULL SPEED later on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





change your port number to the default if your isp is monitoring the default UTORRENT PORT then change it to a completely different number just remember to port forward if you need to to the same port in your route settings  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





set max number of global connections to 10000 and max number of connections per torrent to 150 number of upload slots to 4 if its not that already  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




see if that helps .. usually the PORT change helps loads as most isps filter/add a contention to specific P2P  ports ... you can also try default ports usually used for pop 3 mail etc such as port 110 (popmail usually)


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 25, 2008)

Well- I don't know how to do that on the setup page thing, but I will try the port forwarding thing and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 25, 2008)

One question, what is utorrent saying about the trackers?
Is it saying they're working fine?


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 25, 2008)

I think KobyKaan's idea is the best actually, but yes, do try the port forwarding.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 25, 2008)

seed your torrents better xcalibur dont be a leecher


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 25, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> seed your torrents better xcalibur dont be a leecher



There's not much that I can upload with 512kb up. I'm not capping my up either. ANd there's no way I'll cap my down for public torrents.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 25, 2008)

OK, so- I can't use Port Forwarding because I can't get a static IP address because TalkTalk don't allow it. I didn't think they did.

I've set my uTorrent settings to virtually everything including what you have suggested, kobykaan.

The trackers are working fine and always have been. 

I'm getting quite annoyed now. I'm going to get my WiiKey next week but have no games or anything for it. It's so damn frustrating. My Firefox downloader thing works a lot faster, which makes me want to do a direct download straight from Firefox, but there's about 50 files to download...

ARGH!


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 25, 2008)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> OK, so- I can't use Port Forwarding because I can't get a static IP address because TalkTalk don't allow it. I didn't think they did.
> 
> I've set my uTorrent settings to virtually everything including what you have suggested, kobykaan.
> 
> ...



Your ISP has nothing to do with a static IP. You can set a static IP in your local network from your router.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 25, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Livin in a box said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember it saying somewhere that TalkTalk can _only_ operate using a dynamic IP. It was either that or my router.


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a dynamic IP and I forward my ports fine >__>

Forward you ports using this guide: http://www.portforward.com/english/routers...routerindex.htm (select your router model, then uTorrent on the page after)


----------



## fischju (Jul 25, 2008)

Find the megaupload files for whatever you want to download, and use http://www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Down...rs/RapGet.shtml to download them all.

What kind of router/modem do you have?


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 25, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Find the megaupload files for whatever you want to download, and use http://www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Down...rs/RapGet.shtml to download them all.
> 
> What kind of router/modem do you have?


I've said before; a Netgear DG834G. I connect to it using a Netgear WG111v2 USB Wireless device, since my internal wireless card doesn't work with the router.


----------



## Freeben666 (Jul 25, 2008)

If torrents don't work, you might want to try the NewsGroup. (Good newsgroup servers are NOT free though).
You might want to look at www.giganews.com . Suscribe for a month, DL as much as you can and then leave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's what I did when I got my Wiikey.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't want to pay. Anyway, I'm using RapGet and the first file is working fine and it downloading a lot faster than uTorrent.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 26, 2008)

So- FlashGet gets to 70% of any file and freezes. Great. What next?


----------



## phoood (Jul 26, 2008)

reformat


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 26, 2008)

phoood said:
			
		

> reformat


I'm not reformatting my laptop! Are you mad?


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Jul 26, 2008)

You can get a static local IP.

Here, I'm using Vista, but the steps should be the same.[*]Disconnect from your router if you're connected. I assume you are if you're reading this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[*]Open your Network Connections (Control Panel -> Network and Internet -> Network Connections on Vista).[*]Right-click on your wirelss network icon and select Properties.[*]Where it says "This connection uses the ollowing items:" highlight "Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) and click Properties.[*]"Obtain an IP address automatically" should be selected, choose "Use the following IP address:"[*]Under "IP address:" enter "192.168.1.XXX" XXX should be a number, but not 1, that's probably your router's IP. I'll use 50 because that's how I set mine up.[*]Under "Subnet mask:" enter "255.255.255.0"[*]Under "Default gateway:" enter "192.168.1.1"[*]Now "Use the following DNS server addresses:" should be selected[*]Under "Preferred DNS server" enter "192.168.1.1"[*]Click "Advanced..." and select the "WINS" tab.[*]Click "Add..." and enter "192.168.1.1"[*]Hit "OK", then "OK" again, and finally "Close"[*]Now reconnect to your router.[*]Right-click on your wireless connection icon and select "Status"[*]Click on the "Details..." button.[*]The "IPv4 IP Address" should say the IP you entered earlier, if not, you did something wrong.[*]Now forward your port to that IP address.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 26, 2008)

But when I do that, I can't access the internet at all or even my router.


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 26, 2008)

um, have you missed up your settings?
see this video 

i did what i saw from this video .. now it's freakin fast


----------



## ZPE (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't know anything about uTorrent that will help your situation but just so you know you need to have a dynamic IP address otherwise your internet won't work much like how AOL works.


----------



## shtonkalot (Jul 26, 2008)

OK, do what Hyperlisk_ said but use 192.168.0.1 in place of 192.168.1.1 for steps 8,10 and 12.

Hyperlisk_, right idea but the default IP for that router is just off. I think you could leave out steps 11 and 12 too..?

**edit**
Livin in a box, don't get your local ethernet (network) connections IP address and your internet connections IP address confused. You can have a static IP for your local connection and a dynamic IP for your internet connection no problem. You cannot change your internet connections IP address in your windows settings. That is on your ISP's side.

**more editing**


			
				Livin in a box said:
			
		

> But when I do that, I can't access the internet at all or even my router.


 That is because your routers IP address is 192.168.0.1 and not 192.168.1.1
You can confirm that by typing "192.168.0.1" (no quotes) into your web browser. You should get the routers log in page at that address. From that webpage you can change the routers settings including the specific port forwarding.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 26, 2008)

I just completely buggered my router, but i've managed to get it up again. I'll never attempt to do the static IP thing again...


----------



## shtonkalot (Jul 26, 2008)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> I just completely buggered my router, but i've managed to get it up again. I'll never attempt to do the static IP thing again...


Sounds like you didn't bugger it at all then. Setting a static IP for your network adapter won't affect your router. Attempting to change port forwarding settings may but that is a separate thing.
The setting of a static IP for your local network adapter is pretty easy. I wouldn't give up so quick. If you stuff it up then you just set it to automatic (DHCP) and it should be back to how it was.

This is really the recommended route for setting up a torrent client or any network application that you want to have proper connectivity. First make your connection to the router static, then forward ports to that static IP address for your programs.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Jul 26, 2008)

shtonkalot said:
			
		

> OK, do what Hyperlisk_ said but use 192.168.0.1 in place of 192.168.1.1 for steps 8,10 and 12.
> 
> Hyperlisk_, right idea but the default IP for that router is just off. I think you could leave out steps 11 and 12 too..?


I was just going based off mine. My DSL modem is 192.168.0.1 and my router is 192.168.1.1, I use a Netgear router.

Steps 11 and 12 probably could have been left out, but like I said, just going off what I have


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 26, 2008)

How do you forward ports, anyway?

EDIT: I've just set up the static IP address! Now I need to forward the ports.


----------



## shtonkalot (Jul 26, 2008)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> How do you forward ports, anyway?


Just get your static IP working first and then go back a page or two and look for the links others have given you to instructions for your router on portforward.com

If you go through the thread I think all the answers have been given.

At the end of the day this may not help your torrent speed though. It will ensure that you have done all you can on your side to make it work (unless you have some dodgy firewall making things difficult).


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 26, 2008)

OK- i've forwarded my ports. And guess what? It's made absolutely no difference. I feel like screaming.


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 26, 2008)

seems to be an ISSUE with NETGEAR and TALK TALK read more info  here


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 26, 2008)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> seems to be an ISSUE with NETGEAR and TALK TALK read more info  here


It's got nothing to do with uTorrent and torrent downloads on there, and I have a DG834G router, not a DG834. They're different.

Ugh, i'm really annoyed.


----------



## Devante (Jul 26, 2008)

I noticed somewhere you said you WON'T cap your upload speed.
You need to.

uTorrent has an option to cap uploads WHEN downloading something, then go to full speed when you aren't downloading anything.

uTorrent > Options > Preferences > Connection > Bandwidth Limiting
Make "Global max. upload rate" 10.
Then check "Alternate upload rate when not downloading" and make it 0.

Even if this isn't the cause of your current issue, it is just good torrent practice.
Just make sure you seed back at least as much as you've downloaded. ;>


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 26, 2008)

DeVante said:
			
		

> I noticed somewhere you said you WON'T cap your upload speed.
> You need to.
> 
> uTorrent has an option to cap uploads WHEN downloading something, then go to full speed when you aren't downloading anything.
> ...


Setting it to 10 didn't do anything because it doesn't get so high, so I set it to 1 instead. Don't worry, I seed on everything that I download.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Jul 26, 2008)

Livin in a box said:
			
		

> DeVante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure if you set it low then it limits your download. At least on uTorrent 1.6.1 it does. With 1.6.1 if your upload is lower than 6KB/s then it limits your download.


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 26, 2008)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure if you set it low then it limits your download. At least on uTorrent 1.6.1 it does. With 1.6.1 if your upload is lower than 6KB/s then it limits your download.
> 
> 
> It does ... hence my comment yesterday QUOTEtry this .. *cap yer upload speed to just 6kb* and set download speed to 0 or max uploading will slow downloading


----------



## 8v8t8r (Jul 26, 2008)

did you change the port in utorrent to the port that you just forwarded?


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 26, 2008)

8v8t8r said:
			
		

> did you change the port in utorrent to the port that you just forwarded?


I forwarded a range of ports, and the uTorrent port was in that. So yes, I did. It's a little quicker, probably about 1kb/s.

@Hyperlisk_:
I'm on uTorrent 1.7.7 (i don't like 1.8) but the higher the upload speed goes, the lower the download speed goes.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Jul 26, 2008)

If you have UPnP on, turn it off.


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 27, 2008)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> If you have UPnP on, turn it off.


I just have done.

It's going slightly quicker now anyway, but only slightly. It still rarely reaches the 10 kB/s mark.


----------



## Devante (Jul 28, 2008)

Good sir, I think you may have to actually purchase your games. :/


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 28, 2008)

DeVante said:
			
		

> Good sir, I think you may have to actually purchase your games. :/


I have done for a long, long time. Giving £30 for every game that I want is just ridiculous. It's too much money for a disc.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 28, 2008)

talk talk is a poor isp anyway, i would suggest you change your provider.


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 28, 2008)

how many seeds and peers do your downloads have??  MORE SEEDS + PEERS = faster download .. you will find a lot of the time downloads from torrent search engines etc tend to be poorly seeded or have a lot of people that download but not seed back or not seed at all


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 28, 2008)

@jalaneme:
I'm only 13, so it's not my choice, and my mother won't change it. She likes them, but I fail to see why she does. Everything about them is just...baad.

@kobykaan:
There are 205 seeds available and  1098 peers available.


----------

